# Where to buy Paracord in Singapore?



## oxologic (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys, been trying to look around, but have no idea where to buy 550 paracord in Singapore. I don't want to go to some shops only to be ripped off with some low quality cords.

Please do let me know if you have any idea, or suggestions to where it might be sold so that I can go check it out. Thanks!

To admin/moderators : Do let me know if you find this thread inappropriate so that I can avoid posting again. Thanks again, and great forum!


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 27, 2009)

:welcome:

Have you tried Beach Road Army market?


----------



## oxologic (Jul 27, 2009)

Do they sell the genuine one at the Beach Road Army Market? Not sure if I can really tell a difference.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 27, 2009)

Me neither. :shrug:
The ones I got from Tekno Cowboy seems to be it. Very good quality.


----------



## oxologic (Jul 27, 2009)

Those paracords, not lanyards, from Techno Cowboy seems to come from supplycaptain. Same pics they used there.

Any one else have any idea in the availability of paracords in Singapore?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 27, 2009)

anyone interested in a group buy form supply captain? i have been thinking of getting some, but hesitant because of the shipping.

i got my 440 from a shop in china town point

Crenshaw


----------



## oxologic (Jul 27, 2009)

sounds like a pretty good idea for a Mass Order. Perhaps those who are interested, just let me know the quantity and the type of cord you are getting? PM me your requirements, and perhaps i can help to coordinate the stuff.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent, lower (not low) quality cord of similiar thickness can be bought from textile shops for about $0.50/meter.


----------



## oxologic (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm, it seems to still be cheaper to get from supplycaptain, after my calculation it's abt sgd $0.36/meter. That's inclusive of shipping and conversion rate, when buying 7 100ft 550 paracord.

Anyway, I have ordered the paracord from supply captain, maximizing the shipping limit. So yea, but will still take any PMs regarding MO for the paracord. So far none received.


----------



## korolev (Sep 13, 2009)

im 2 months late?


----------

